# To buy 180 Gallon Tank $250?



## bboyspook (Aug 14, 2009)

someone was selling a 180 gallon tank for $250... i am not sure about prices.. but this sounds good to me. It just comes with the tank alone.. so can someone else drop me a message here and tell me if its worth it?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I never pay over a buck a gallon. That's just me.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

That would be considered a killer deal around here. :thumb:


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

i always wondered about that dollar per gallon rate...
does that apply for large tanks too?
i can understand 10 gallon to like 100 gallon tanks...
but starting at like 125 gallons and above, i figured the dollar per gallon rule didn't apply.
you hardly ever see tanks of that size going for their gallon amount... would be nice, but i never see it.

$250 seems a little steep, specially if it does not come with anything... did you try talking him down some?


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I paid $1,100.00 cdn for my 210g. brand new, so I would say that this is the deal of the century.


----------



## bboyspook (Aug 14, 2009)

noddy said:


> I paid $1,100.00 cdn for my 210g. brand new, so I would say that this is the deal of the century.


Thanks  I dont know... when i googled the prices of just 180 gallons alone.. the prices i saw were like 1200-1500... im like wdf....


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It really depends on the shape the aquarium is, and what comes with it. Might be a good deal, or a bad deal.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

I once bought a 180g tank for $60, near mint condition... sold it for a mere $100 as I changed my mind about carrying it all the way downstairs at my last house! LOL

I've also bought smaller tanks than that for $500... it was what I wanted when I wanted it...

a deal is a deal if you think it is!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I consider $1 per gallon as the starting place. I've always been lucky and paid less though.


----------



## bntbrl (Apr 23, 2009)

Im with Dwarfpike. They want more than you can buy them new here in Seattle a lot of times. Especially 55 gallons.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

> it was what I wanted when I wanted it...


If you feel it is a "good deal" for you, then it is.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm just saying... A buck a gallon is _my_ limit for used tanks, no matter what they come with.

BUT
I wouldn't pay over $40 for a 55 or over $3 for a 10....


----------

